# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  hướng dẫn sử dụng winamp

## yeubongda1102

các anh em ơi chỉ dùm em dùng winamp he? nhớ chỉ chi tiet nghe!

----------


## dangnguyencctv

*hướng dẫn sử dụng winamp pro*

resized to 80% (was 756 x 761) - click image to enlarge

winamp là chương trình nghe nhạc nổi tiếng do hãng nullsoft sản xuất, chương trình hỗ trợ nhiều định dạng , âm thanh hay hơn windows media player nhiều ( nếu "sành điệu" các bạn có thể tải thêm dfx for winamp để nghe cho "điếc lỗ tai" ), chương trình có rất nhiều tính năng , mèo sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn 1 số tính năng cơ bản đủ để "sống" cùng winamp

**hướng dẫn cài đặt và đăng ký:*
- các bạn cài đặt chương trình như bình thường, nên để mặc định nếu bạn chưa “rành” về cài đặt cho lắm
- trong lúc cài đặt chương trình sẽ bắt bạn active ( kích hoạt ) , các bạn mở file meoukg_keyfile nhập y chang như trong file này nếu các bạn không biết sâu về cách kích hoạt bằng keygen. nếu các bạn đã quen thuộc crack bằng keygen thì bạn có thể dùng file winamp535_keygen để active( nhập username vào và nhấp nút gen, copy key vừa tạo vào hộp thoại đăng ký)
**hướng dẫn cài đặt skins ( skin ở đây là giao diện của chương trình )*
skins sẽ làm cho winamp của các bạn trở nên “hấp dẫn” hơn:

- download files 85winampskins bên dưới
- giải nén files ra, các bạn sẽ thấy có 85 files
- copy tất cả 85 files đó vào c:\program files\winamp\skins ( đường dẫn này sẽ thay đổi nếu các bạn thay đổi nó lúc cài đặt chương trình_đời thay đổi khi chúng ta thay đổi ấy mà).
**cách đổi skins và xóa skins*
_cách đổi skin:_
lúc chương trình winamp đang mở thì các bạn bấm phím phải chuột vào chương trình rồi chọn liên kết skins , sau đó các bạn chọn skin mà các bạn muốn đổi

resized to 92% (was 655 x 725) - click image to enlarge

_cách xóa skins_
- y như trên, khi chương trình winamp đang “mắc hát” như trên thì các bạn bấm alt+s hoặc bấm phím phải chuột vào chương trình rồi chọn skins\skin browser

resized to 94% (was 641 x 706) - click image to enlarge

- màn hình hiện ra cho ta thấy tất cả skins trong thư mục skins mà ta đã copy vào theo hướng dẫn phía trên. tại đây các bạn có thể xóa bỏ skins ra khỏi chương trình.
http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/7271/winamp66nz3.jpg
**những phím tắt hữu ích trong winamp*
hãy dùng phím tắt để tiết kiệm thời gian và tìm đến bài hát mà bạn yêu thích 1 cách nhanh chóng:
- tìm bài hát bạn cần: bấm phím j( jump to file), đánh tên bài hát và nhấn enter
- phím b: nghe bài hát tiếp theo
- phím z: nghe lại bài hát trước
- phím x: play
- phím c: pause
- phím v: stop
- ctrl+p: là những tùy chọn cho chương trình winamp
- phím insert: đưa nhiều files nhạc vào playlist editor bằng cách chỉ đến cả folder chứa những files nhạc đó
- phím delete: xóa file nhạc trong playlist editor, k xóa khỏi máy nhá
- phím l: đưa 1 hay nhiều files nhạc vào cùng 1 lúc bằng cách chỉ thẳng “mặt” mấy files nhạc đó luôn
- alt+3: chỉnh sửa thông tin file nhạc đang chọn
*chỉnh sửa thông tin file nhạc:*
với tính năng này bạn có thể thêm, bớt thông tin cho file nhạc của bạn. đôi lúc 1 số file nhạc do bạn tải về từ internet or convert từ wma sang mp3 có dạng rất vô duyên trong playlist editor như sau:
http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/6726/winamp9bx3.jpg
nhìn thấy là không muốn bài nào với bài nào luôn ở đó mà nghe nhạc
tiến hành sửa đổi thông tin cho nó đẹp trai con bà 2 coi nào:
_sửa từng file_
- chỉ vào file cần sửa rồi nhấn alt+3, sau đó tiến hành edit thông tin( title nên nhập tên ca sĩ còn artist nên nhập vào tên bài hát). bật unikey lên và đánh tiếng việt thoải mái, đừng lo em winamp có học ngoại ngữ nước ta nên hiểu hết tiếng việt à….kaka….
http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/1223/winamp2yx5.jpg
- qua tab artwork các bạn sẽ được đưa hình avatar cho file nhạc( sẽ thấy rõ hơn nếu được hát trong wmp 11)
http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/7697/winamp3bd8.jpg
_sửa nhiều file cùng 1 lúc_
- nếu có nhiều files cần sửa thì chọn tất cả các files đó và nhấn alt+3 và edit như trên, chỉ khác là khi bạn edit xong 1 bài, nhấp ok 1 phát là đến bài khác cần bạn edit liền
http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/1166/winamp10at8.jpg
- edit xong rồi nhìn cái playlist đẹp ghia ta( mèo cũng có hoa tay lắm đó nha)
*link download:*
_winamp pro + keygen:_ 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?18gwfb1obuw
_85 skins cho winamp_

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zsumxeqnemn
or

http://www.ziddu.com/downloadfile/2172216/85winampskins.rar.html

----------


## phungnham92

*phần mềm*

anh mạnh ơi sao biết là trong máy mình có dfx vậy, và cách tải nó sao vậy anh

----------


## nomad123

dfx là một phần mềm để hỗ trợ cho các trình chơi nhạc như windows media, winamp....bạn à. cái này mình phải cài thêm mà.
dfx nâng cao cảm nhận âm nhạc của bạn nhờ cải tiến chất lượng âm thanh mp3, windows media, đài trên internet và một số file nhạc khác. với dfx bạn có thể chuyển đổi âm thanh của pc thành một hệ thống âm thanh nổi đắt đỏ thiết kế riêng cho môi trường âm nhạc. làm mới độ sâu của âm sắc, nâng các mức âm và gảm chiều sâu, phong phú tiếng bass.
bạn ddownload đây nhá

----------


## myphamchatluong

anh mạnh ơi sao em tải về và giải nén nó o install được anh

----------


## nguyenthypro

báo lỗi sao hả pmkhang? mình hiện jo ko dùng winamp.

----------


## trungvn2092

không dám dùng cái này
nặng máy
hix hay thi hay
cũng thèm dùng nó lắm
hj`
thôi
dùng jetaudio cung dc rôi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## inoviss

khi mà cài được thì trong giao diện winamp có xuất hiện ji o anh mạnh

----------


## truyenthongbaoson

hi haimanh, gặp bạn kaka mừng wa.haimanh tư vấn dùm kaka việc này.cám ơn haiamnh nhiều

----------

